# Dying Skyseer Magic Items



## gideonpepys (Jan 23, 2012)

My players want to play by the book when it comes to obtaining magic items (unfortunately), and they have asked me about the _messnger wind_.

First of all, this is was a gift - not 'booty'.

Just on that basis, are the RHC entitled to accept such gifts?

But, irrespective of the answer to this first question, would the RHC leadership be happy to allow the unit to keep a gift they received from Gale? In particular one that allows her to communicate them, and vice-versa.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 23, 2012)

Good little constables will report it, have it checked out for traps, and then be able to requisition it. Laws would prevent law enforcement officers from receiving gifts with value in excess of X, and this definitely exceeds that.


----------



## N'raac (Jan 24, 2012)

Is this a change?  The Players' Guide indicates "If you receive a gift, you can keep it, though the RHC might factor it into how much of a stipend they need to provide for your next mission." (p 12) as an exception to the usual "loot must be turned in" rule.

I can certainly see a restriction against gifts, especially over a certain amount, but I think the players should be advised if the information in the Guide is not an accurate indication of the actual RHC rules.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry. I wrote the player's guide nearly a year ago. Memory's a bit fuzzy on some of the bureaucracy.

So I guess they can keep it, but it ends up in a wash anyway, since they'd receive less during the next stipend.


----------



## gideonpepys (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the answer on the legalities.  What about the political ramifications?

Just wondering how other folks are planning to handle it?

Would it be acceptible for the team not to mention that Gale has one of the leaves?


----------



## kcannell (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a question regarding the item, Messenger Wind - what does it do? I have the Pathfinder version, and on page 41 it refers to page 79 for a description of this item. . . yet it's not to be found anywhere else in the document.

Am I just missing it?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 29, 2012)

kcannell said:


> I have a question regarding the item, Messenger Wind - what does it do? I have the Pathfinder version, and on page 41 it refers to page 79 for a description of this item. . . yet it's not to be found anywhere else in the document.
> 
> Am I just missing it?




I hope @Morrus; sees this. It's possible it got missed in the conversion. Here's the text of the 4e iteration.


*Messenger Wind			Level 6 Uncommon*
_You cup an invisible orb of winds in your hand. Five golden feathers spin in tiny eddies and currents, and you pluck one from the tiny miniature cyclone, then release the orb. The winds wait until you whisper to the feather and call upon them to deliver your message._
*Price: *1800 gp
*Wondrous Item*
*Property: *The wind orb can be carried, or it can be left to float at any location, fairly invisible except to those who know to look for it. Five small golden feathers are attuned to the orb, and any person who has a feather can call upon the wind’s power as long as they are within thirty miles of the orb. 
*Power (Encounter): *Minor Action. You call the wind of the orb. It flies ten miles an hour (20 squares per round) until it reaches you. You can then give it a message, which it will deliver to any other bearer of one of these feathers. Each bearer of a feather can use the orb’s power once per encounter. If multiple creatures activate this power, it resolves its first command before starting the second.


----------



## kcannell (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks - yeah I think it got lost in translation


----------

